
Germany's Next Business Model - ushakov
https://rentry.co/germanys-next-business-model
======
ushakov
TLDR:

> Aroundhome.de claims to be a "search portal" that helps its consumers find
> "qualified service providers". It is not searching on the net, but only on
> the list of their partners. The search results are only offered when the
> consumer leaves his contact information and confirms his existence by
> telephone (which some people can not, due to their disability). The
> partners, then are notified, that a potential customer in their area is
> looking for a service and are offered to purchase their data for significant
> money (varies by industry, from 50 to 500 euros). For the consumer, a very
> stressful situation arises. At first, they don't know, that their data is
> being bought by the servicing companies They probably won't find good
> contractors (because reputable companies do not fall for such offers). And
> of course, the data is not exclusive, meaning that it is negotiated several
> times at several contractors, which then harass consumers's phone

